# Where do you look for livery?



## edinburgh75 (3 January 2015)

Looking for advice really. We have a yard near Edinburgh and are looking at advertising but find that Facebook isn't really that effective. Apart from Liverylist, where else would you look for a yard?


----------



## Midlifecrisis (3 January 2015)

When I look at freeads for my area people put notices in there about livery and grazing... also in other horse selling sites. Yell.com perhaps and of course local tack and feed shops...what about the free horsey mags - Scottish Rider and Equi Ads?


----------



## tubby1 (3 January 2015)

I do look on FB but also do an Internet search. Mostly I hear about yards through word of mouth though s.


----------



## edinburgh75 (3 January 2015)

This is where our problem lies. No word of mouth because it's brand new and so completely unknown. I guess it's just a time thing


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 January 2015)

Drum Feeds

Gumtree

Depending on where you are other feedstores- e.g. Coxydene etc


----------



## edinburgh75 (3 January 2015)

We did speak to the feed stores but yes, a flyer might not be a bad idea


----------



## scotlass (4 January 2015)

RH Millers, Drum Feeds, Coxydene, Equikro, Beatsons, Dick Vet


----------



## Shutterbug (4 January 2015)

Gumtree and put notices in local tack shops?


----------



## Elsbells (4 January 2015)

Tack n feed stores, that and word of mouth of course.


----------



## neddy man (4 January 2015)

www.liveryfinder.co.uk


----------



## measles (5 January 2015)

As others have said, word of mouth is the most powerful advert.  We never advertise our yard but consistently have enquiries. Try local feed shops and saddleries as well as both should generate at least casual enquiries. Best of luck.


----------



## edinburgh75 (8 January 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help. I love this forum and how helpful it is. Already had some enquiries and stables taken so that's great news. 3 to go and we are full!


----------



## sarahann1 (8 January 2015)

If you haven't already, contact your local riding clubs, they may put something on their facebook pages for you


----------



## edinburgh75 (9 January 2015)

Good idea. We have had some enquiries about hiring out our indoor school. This seems a good way to spread the word. Just too impatient I guess. We want to be full of lovely horses!


----------

